# Lanier Jim Here



## Hopper (May 22, 2019)

LJ, Did you ever get anything. I just ordered a Santee and will be using it in Lanier. Just curious if you ever went that route. I may have a few questions for you on transducer mounting.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Su


Lanier Jim said:


> Hey folks - New to microskiff....I guide on Lake Lanier in north Georgia and was looking to get a Gheenoe or River Hawk as a 2nd boat to have some fun when messing around on the lake. Plan is to keep it at the dock so we can just jump in it and go instead of dropping the Ranger in the water.
> 
> I'll have a lot of questions on these cool machines so hang with me and know that I appreciate all the help I can get.
> 
> Thanks - LJ


Suggest looking at a Towee that will be more capable in the Lanier chop that you will encounter.


----------

